# high internet usage



## mpj111

I have a problem with my broadband usage. According to my service provider I am uploading huge data from my PC without my knowledge.
i am watching movies and surfing internet to watch picture etc. But I am not sending any picture or movies to others or not sharing with others. What you think what woud be the reason. Is there any virus program installed to my pc and doing some thing when i am login to internet.

Thank you in advance

Much appreciate your comments.,


----------



## Sliver

How much are you calling a huge amount of data? How much is you down usage vs up?

the videos that your watching are a two way communication, you don't send as much as you receive but you are still sending data out.

Do you have anti virus software, this place has a free program... http://www.avast.com
You could also have spyware/adware/malware... http://www.lavasoft.com
Another useful tool is a firewall which monitors all the programs that try to access the internet... http://www.zonealarm.com


----------



## rgsgww

Hmm...A firewall that monitors usage would be helpful.

Do you have a wireless router?


----------



## destroyer427

One of your pc(s) may be infected with a virus and mass mailing spam to other clients. As silver stated, making sure to have a good firewall, antivirus and antispyware. For antispyware tools I would also recommend malware bytes anti-malware, hijack this, spybot search and destroy. A good utility to check what programs are using what network ports is Currports: http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/cports.html

If you want to get a little advanced for network monitoring, set up a linux box and install smoothwall to use as your dhcp/firewall/router.
Check with your ISP to see what kind of traffic and on what ports are being broadcasted.

After using the utilities to clean any infections, monitor the health with your monitoring utilities to see if the traffic stops. If unable to remove the infection, sometimes it's faster to simply back up your data, format your hard drive and reinstall Windows.


----------



## JeepinMass

You can also download and install NetWorx. It's basically a program that monitor's your internet usage. 

http://www.softperfect.com/products/networx/


----------



## kferr

There is the chance that some virus entered into your computer and activate when you login so i think you should install anti virus program which detects the virus from you computer.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

User has not been back to this board since March 10th


----------



## 7echo

Scuba_Dave said:


> User has not been back to this board since March 10th



Maybe his hi-jacked internets and buggy/infected system can't log on any more


----------



## mpj111

Sorry for late reply. I am monitoring my usage now.
I have a wireless router. I belive this is due to internet games by kids.
I advised them not to do any games over the net.
I am monitoring it for the last month ending 23rd of Apr. 
Still I have not exceed 5G.


Thank you for your comments.


----------



## rgsgww

Xbox live? what games? You can block those services or ports for a certain amount of time/time of day or days.


----------



## mortimer33

Had the same issue myself.. Turned out it was Skype.


----------



## PunkyPoo

Darn kids! I was actually going to ask if he had kids. Since banning our kids from using YouTube or watching any videos online, we've had virtually no virus / malware / adware type issues. I do run Ad-Aware on all computers in our house, along with an anti-virus. This finds and stops most issues I've encountered. Though my daughter had one the other night that I had to remove directly in the config files. Nice


----------



## mpj111

This is mainly due to games which uploading to several players.
After stoping online games, everythings is fine.


----------



## GoFins

Time to change ISP's if kids game usage is too much. Either their upload limit is too low or I would agree that your computer may be a "zombie" where without your knowledge it is being hijacked and used to spam or attack other computers. Run a good antivirus with updated definitions. and make sure you have a good firewall. 
Free Good AVs: Avast or AVG
Free Good Firewall: Comodo


----------



## Winderman

Yes I would definitely change ISPs if I were you. Upload caps and charges are a thing of the past pretty much. Plus your limit must be extremely low if just playing games and downloading films is reaching it...

__________________
Doors and windows


----------

